# Fragezeichen ?



## oOxsi (14. Mai 2007)

Hi,

Ich hab ka. wie ich dieses Problem beschreiben soll.
Seht selbst:

CSS code den ich verfasst habe:

```
body {
background-attachment:fixed;
background-color:#CC6633;

background-repeat:no-repeat;
font-family:"Times New Roman", Times, serif;
font-size:14px;
font-style:normal;
color:#000000; 
}
```
CSS code auf dem server:


```
body {??????????????????????????????
background-color:#CC6633;??????????????????????????????
font-family:"Times New Roman", Times, serif;?????????????????
font-style:normal;?????????????????
}??
```

Also die Vielen Fragezeichen und der Abgeschnittene code sind das Problem. 
Liegt das am server (Ich glaube ja), was kann man tun damit das normal funktioniert?

mfg


----------



## maxiw (14. Mai 2007)

Hast du einen eigenen Server oder einen bei einer Firma?
Wenn du einen bei einer Firma hast würde ich auf jeden Fall mal den Support anschreiben, da das ein Problem ist, das warscheinlich nur die Firma beheben kann. Wenn nicht, was hast du für ein Betriebssystem und was für einen Webserver?

Gruß maxiw


----------



## Layna (14. Mai 2007)

trifft es...
Womit hast du die CSS geschrieben? Kann der Editor vieellciht Sonderzeichen eingefügt haben die er nicht anzeigt? (hatte ich einmal... nur, da führte es "nur" zu quadraten und nicht-funktionierenden zeilen...).
Und funktionieren die Uploads anderer Dateien soweit?

Jedenfalls habe ich sowas noch nie gesehen...

Larayna


----------



## oOxsi (14. Mai 2007)

Ich hab nen Webspace bei einer Firma.
Betriebssystem: Linux.
Geschrieben hab ich mit: PHP Designer 2007 (Nicht nur für php)

Andere datein werden korrekt raufgeladen.
Hmmm, muss ich wohl den Supporter anschreiben.


----------



## Maik (14. Mai 2007)

Hi,

das Thema wird auf Verdacht vom "CSS"- ins "Hosting & Webserver"-Forum verschoben.


----------



## maxiw (14. Mai 2007)

Total seltsam! Schreib auf jeden Fall den Supporter an, so wie es aussieht,
ist das wohl ein serverseitiges Problem. Da kann wohl nur der Support helfen.

Gruß maxiw


----------



## pamax (14. Mai 2007)

Hast du die CSS-Datei im falschen Format gespeichert?(Ansi/ UTF)

mfg pmx


----------

